# Cutech Benchtop Jointer Thought...



## daveborg98 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello all,

I have a situation that I am trying to navigate and would like the experience of others to aid in that decision. I currently have a Ridge 6" Jointer JP0610 (the older grey body model) that I paid $125 for. It is in great shape with new blades and I recently refinished the tables.

The questions comes in the form of…would it be worth changing to the Cutech 40160-CT with spiral head for $290? I know the tables are shorter but there may be ways to overcome that. Most of what I use it for is under 48" and edge work.

Here are the facts as I see them….

Ridgid: Bigger/heavier, 3 blade cutter head, 6amp motor, already own and have it set up

Cutech: Smaller/easier to move, spiral cutter head, 10 amp motor

What are your thoughts?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

For me the Ridgid seems too small, so I really wouldn't want a smaller jointer. If your stock is usually 4' and under it may be okay. If you are leaning towards the spiral head, make sure it is a true spiral cutter with carbide inserts. Many segmented cutters are not actually spiral, and use HSS cutters.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I have the grey jointer too, I would only trade up to go to an 8" or bigger. Smaller tables make large parts hard to work cleanly. Mostly depends on what you plan to use it for. If you're mostly planning small projects and don't see jointing a 5'+ board you could consider it. Keep in mind that the Ridgid and most all floor jointers are belt driven while the benchtops are direct drive, which is beaucoup LOUDER. Have you looked at the Byrd shelix head? Check out this thread if you feel you need a spiral head ,it would be the best way to go by improving your current tool and not reducing your capabilities.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I would first check to see how much the blade replacement cost. I made a big mistake of not doing that and now it cost me $200 to replace my blades on steel city thickness planer. I think you will get the same exact result for both of them. As the size, weight and etc., it all depends on whether the smaller one would make any significant change is the space you have.


----------



## daveborg98 (Apr 16, 2015)

Those are some good points. I am still really new to woodworking and guess I got caught up in the "need" for the latest improvements. I read through the thread you linked to ChefHDAN and one thing stuck out. That was the question of do I think this will be the last jointer I own? I think it would be wisest to work on still and not be so wrapped up in tools/toys.

Now onto finding the right deal on a planer.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

First of all, be aware the big advantage the spiral head gives is face jointing so if you're mostly edge jointing you won't see much diff.

You better take a closer look at the Cutech I'm not very impressed with "12 two sided HSS inserts".
I don't see how that will give a better cut. I think its an advertising gimmick and my impression is the machine is cheap because it is cheap.

For comparison, the helical head on my 8" jointer has 40 - 4 sided carbide inserts.

You already got a smoking good deal on the Ridgid. Its a $600 machine new.

My advice: Stay with what you've got.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Dave, for the $$$ and performance you can't do better than the DW 735 planer,

I'd suggest you keep that as a baseline and watch for the grizz and some of the PM floor versions in the 15 to 20".

I had the Rigid planer, (bought my whole shop when HD clearance'd the grey tools) but the snipe and lack of the head lock drove me nuts, got the 735 and love it. If you find a used on on CL (very rare) look at the bolts in the blade holders, if they are allen cap screws you'll want to get the upgrade kit ($20) to convert it to the Torx screws which are easier to deal with.


----------



## daveborg98 (Apr 16, 2015)

I am looking at that Dewalt or http://www.cutechtool.com/product-p/40200h-ct.htm. I have a lot more looking to do though. Unless I can find a decent larger one used for a similar price.


----------



## Doogle (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm the managing partner for Cutech Tool and being the new kid on the block will give you a little information that many people are not aware of yet on both the planers and jointer we sell. Most of this information is on our website but you may not pick up on it at first glance.

The discussion on the spiral versus helical heads on woodworking tools has been going on every since the spiral cutterhead was patented 10 plus years ago. The inserts are located in a spiral pattern on a staggered basis whereas a true helical head actually has the insert attacking the wookpiece at an angle.

The cutterhead we have on our machines is the second generation of this patent and now is a one piece extrusion(not segmented) which holds much closer tolerences from tip to tip from end to end. What most people are familiar with is the old Steel City segmented spiral cutterhead. That ended with Steel City as they quit selling the machines to Steel City and that is when I was able to convince the factory to let me sell them under my new brand. There is a very good reason that they only supply the inserts two sided so that the cutterhead supports the insert at a 90 degree angle for added rigidity on the insert instead of trying to match the angle on the insert to the angle on the cutterhead. The factory invested in the equipment to manufacture the inserts totally in house to also improve the quality of the inserts enabling them to create a much better finished product. We have the same style cutterhead on both the planer and jointer. The biggest advantage is it runs quiter and puts less strain on the motor than straight knife cutterheads and if damaged you can rotate the inserts or replace them much easier that changing a straight knife. Our 40200H model mentioned in the thread is the old Rigid TP 1300 design that was the workhorse for them then Steel City. It like the DeWalt 735 has snipe lock and we also offer it with Carbide inserts as well.

On the jointer as mentioned above the 32 inch table limits the you on length for a one man operation but my son and i have been able to do a very good job on some old barn would up to 9 feet long on a couple of projects but i will say it wasn't easy lol. They have been making this little jointer for years under different brands and with the spiral cutterhead is much more rugged than you would think. It's biggest benefit is it's great for a small shop with limited room.


----------



## JonBikeRacer (Jan 5, 2014)

I've had the MODEL 40160H-CT for about a year now, maybe two. If you set it up correctly, it works very very well. Whenever I run a long piece through it, such as something over 4 feet, I help myself with rollers, on the in and out fee sides. Would I want a larger one? Yes! Do I have the space, not so much. The finish is leaves is pretty incredible, and I've only every had to turn two of the cutters when the they got nicked. For the price, I cannot find another jointer that works nearly as well. I'll soon by buying one of their planners, as my old PC, is kind of a PC crap.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

> I ve had the MODEL 40160H-CT for about a year now, maybe two. If you set it up correctly, it works very very well. Whenever I run a long piece through it, such as something over 4 feet, I help myself with rollers, on the in and out fee sides. Would I want a larger one? Yes! Do I have the space, not so much. The finish is leaves is pretty incredible, and I ve only every had to turn two of the cutters when the they got nicked. For the price, I cannot find another jointer that works nearly as well. I ll soon by buying one of their planners, as my old PC, is kind of a PC crap.
> 
> - JonBikeRacer


^^ ditto. Had mine about 6 months. Smooth finish!! I don't put long pieces through it but if I needed too I would simply support it somehow. Just faced some curly ambrosia maple today and no tear-out to be found on the face or the edge. It's light, powerful, and easy to move around and store. Good buy for me.


----------



## daveborg98 (Apr 16, 2015)

I appreciate the update. The experience over time is good to hear.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm really tempted to buy one of these despite a lot of advice against it. My current dust collector is driving me insane and I'm looking to upgrade that first, though. My thought is to buy a new dust collector and the Cutech now and then start saving for an 8" jointer for later. I don't have a jointer now at all, though, and get by with a planer sled and jig for my table saw.


----------



## MBAJIM (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm really looking at the Cutech products, jointer anyhow. What really stands out for me is the great reviews it has, (I buy everything via reviews). Now, is it going to be as good as a big Jet, or Grizzly jointer, no, this jointer is not even in the same category as the "big guys". But since I'm just learning to square wood at this point I think it would be a good investment. I say go for it.


----------



## BenjaminNY (Jul 24, 2014)

I have the Cutech bench top jointer. It is ok, nothing to write home about.

The main problem is the fence is pretty crappy as it's not easy to square to the table. It is a temporary solution, I think overtime you will want a more accurate machine with more table support.

I ordered an A3 41A Hammer in January and it just arrived Friday.


----------



## DanHigham (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi Dave, I have the cutech also. I am also very new to jointing and planing wood and had no problems jointing smaller pieces on this jointer (up to 3'), beyond that I have had to make some modifications.










The fence is indeed a cheap piece of aluminium so I replaced that with some melamine coated chip board and I also created an out-feed which makes jointing longer pieces easier. I recently surfaced some 4ft pieces of hard maple and even with the support from the out-feed I still notice a slight bow in the middle because of the length, maybe 1/64" or less but this maybe bad technique?! On some of the maple, I also got some tear out but that will get removed when I plane them to final thickness, so no worries there.

All in all, you get what you pay for. Eventually I will get shot of this and get a proper jointer, either that or get a membership to my local guild and go use theirs!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the 40160H-CT Cutech, and it has done everything I've needed for the smaller stuff that needs jointing.
No it is not 6' long, but it sure does leave a nice surface.
Well pleased with mine once I adjusted it properly.
Bill


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Dan, That setup looks pretty slick.


----------

